# Amplificador Stereo de casa



## EDUSTRIANI (Mar 14, 2015)

Hola comunidad..
Después de años de no aventurarme a hacer un proyecto me decidi a emprender una nueva aventura
Desde hace mucho que comparto mi virtud en a música con la electrónica a punto de tener mi propio taller en mi casa y dar mantenimientos y reparaciones a instrumentos musicales asi como a electrónicos en general, siempre he querido hacer mi propio amplificador de audio con el cual pueda hacerme de un equipo decente para la home audio asi como para usarlo en pequeños eventos, un problema en mi país y en especial en mi estado (Colima, Mexico) es la falta de de componentes en especial circuito integrados de gran poder en un solo modulo como stk y tda , investigando muchos años di con esta comunidad donde comparte sus proyectos y experiencias y me encontré con varios amplificadores a transistores los cuales se pueden conseguir en mi estado a bao costo.... y para no entrar en detalles mi idea es la siguiente; construir un amplificador MISER, y como es MISER pues usando componentes reciclados cuales he estado acumulando de reparaciones y de chambas que los clientes dejan porque ya no les interesan o de plano su remplazo sale arriba de 500 morlacos con todo y envío mas la compostura y su equipo no vale tanto.

Gabinete:
Usare este gabinete de un equipo de perifoneo el cual su integrado paso a mejor vida . a pesa de ser reparable opto por tirar lo que no sirva dado que es de muy baja potencia y calidad.
notese que usa un ta7270p de toshiba y este aplificador menciona un total de 80 wats dado que no es cierto porque el integrado maneja 5.8wats y 18 wats en modo btl.







El segundo paso a contemplar es que etapa de poder usar y que pre amplificador, dado que la idea es hacer un equipo PA ara usarlo con bocinas satélites de por lo menos 100 watts para sonorizar pequeños auditorios. se aceptan sujerencias

Tambien se aceptan suerencias para crear las PCB dado que soy de la vieja escuela y me quede hasta el planchado de acetato cn la impresion ... habra alguna tecnica nueva economica y profesional para revelar las placas?

De antemano gracias por sus sugerencias y estamos aqui para ayudarles en instrumentos musicales . seguire posteado mi avance conforme valla pasando ... saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2015)

Ya desde hace algunos años la potencia exibida en los equipos no es garantia de nada, el comun de la gente se guia por los números y te ponen 5000 creen que son 5000 si le ponen 8000 creen que su equipo entrega esa potencia porque alli esta estampada.
En el foro hay una amplia variedad de diseños pero habra que ver si realmente entra Un transformador para una sola etapa de 100W es más alto que ese gabinete y los disipadores para esa potencia son algo más elevados, lo cual te traeria algunos inconvenientes.
Si deseas poner 2 amplificadores de 100W C/U hara que el transformador sea más grande aún.
Tal vez sea mejor idea repararlo y venderlo para comprar con el precio un gabinete más acorde a tu proyecto.
Por el tema del pcb, hay varios tutorialses y varios hilos donde se trata el tema con abundante información y experiencia de distintos compañeros


----------



## EDUSTRIANI (Mar 14, 2015)

hola

si bueno .. son inconvenientes.. entre mis cachibaches acabo de encontrar un  transformador de 5 amp ..creo yo ....   qe cabe perfectamente al puro raz... lo malo esque su voltaje de salida es de 108 volts y 54 en el  medio .. lo que ustedes llamarian 54+54v
http://i1383.photobucket.com/albums..._Brizuela/IMG_20150314_035526_zpsykveznsd.jpg
http://i1383.photobucket.com/albums..._Brizuela/IMG_20150314_035544_zpsg2szkvap.jpg
http://i1383.photobucket.com/albums..._Brizuela/IMG_20150314_035552_zpsqsveqqke.jpg


la cuestion del disipadorla idea seria montarlo  por afuera... o bien  uno por afuera que barcara todo e panel trasero que no fuera muy estorboso y  montarle un ventilador de enfriamiento


que opinas?




pandacba dijo:


> Ya desde hace algunos años la potencia exibida en los equipos no es garantia de nada, el comun de la gente se guia por los números y te ponen 5000 creen que son 5000 si le ponen 8000 creen que su equipo entrega esa potencia porque alli esta estampada.
> En el foro hay una amplia variedad de diseños pero habra que ver si realmente entra Un transformador para una sola etapa de 100W es más alto que ese gabinete y los disipadores para esa potencia son algo más elevados, lo cual te traeria algunos inconvenientes.
> Si deseas poner 2 amplificadores de 100W C/U hara que el transformador sea más grande aún.
> Tal vez sea mejor idea repararlo y venderlo para comprar con el precio un gabinete más acorde a tu proyecto.
> Por el tema del pcb, hay varios tutorialses y varios hilos donde se trata el tema con abundante información y experiencia de distintos compañeros





ahora la cuestion es hacer este transformador  regulado a unos 45 o 50 volts ya con etapa de filtraje para que se adapte a  la mayoria de los amplificadores....


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2015)

Te puede servir... ya que con 54VAC tendras unos 64VDC por rama y los podes hacer regulados como vos decis para que te quede 50Vdc finales es decir±50V
En el foro esta una placa que se la conoce como RCAmodificada que trabaja esa tensión y te entrega 130W y anda muy bien





Aqui en el foro hay varios hilos que hablan de este ampli
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/esquema-amplificador-130w-7756/index25.html
De este que te mostre se consigue la placa comercialmente
No es la única opción hay otras.


----------



## EDUSTRIANI (Mar 14, 2015)

o muy bien .. nada mas un pequeño detalle... e trafo es de 108 volts... y en el debanad medi da 54 .... como te cmentes ....es como 54+54 volts.. al usar fuente partida  habra algun inconveniente... ahora que diagrama seria bueno para crear la fuente simetrica y que me de los 50 voltios y que sea regulada?


Gracias por el aporte ... se me hace una opcion muy viable...  ahra bien  coo se te hacen las siguientes?
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp100cu.php
y este
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_tda7294_flat.php

el primero aunque es de 50 wats por canal se me hace viable por el voltaje que maneja
el segundo ... aunqu eno soy muy amante de los tda... siento que  tienen poca fidelidad segun el datasheed tiene .10% en distorcion armonica.... pero tendri aun inconveniente .. tendria qu ecambiar por completo el trafo y conseguir uno a menos voltaje... el tda da hasta 100wats!.

cual sera mejor en calidad de audio ?  rca, transistores o tda?







pandacba dijo:


> Te puede servir... ya que con 54VAC tendras unos 64VDC por rama y los podes hacer regulados como vos decis para que te quede 50Vdc finales es decir±50V
> En el foro esta una placa que se la conoce como RCAmodificada que trabaja esa tensión y te entrega 130W y anda muy bien
> http://k26.kn3.net/68F8E8020.jpg
> 
> ...




*[En lugar de crear nuevos comentarios, edita el anterior]*​


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2015)

En este foro no somos de amplitud de criterio, pero si queres tener dolor de cabeza hace algo de ese sitio, todo lo que hay en nuestro foro es mucho mejor que lo que hay en ese sitio, hay errores garrafales, todos los que han echo algo de alli han terminado en el foro pidiendo ayuda...
El esquema que te propuse como referencia, esta recontraprobado, yo mismo he armado cantidades de esas placas, si sos cuidadoso y observador andan de una sin problema. Muchas de las que he armado se utilzan por oras en eventos y andan sin problemas, para que te des una idea hay andando de esas desde los 80's se hicieron miles en el pais precisamente por su buen rendimiento y lo robusto que es el amplificaodor, todo es cuestión de gusto.
Si elegis un equipo de 50W que no es mala idea pero vas a tener que bajar mucho la tensión, para 50W fuente partida necesitas 36+36Vdc.
Te mostre una posible fuente esa es de una variante que puse en foro hace un tiempo
miralo aqui, tambien es de 100W
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ncc200n-100w-heredero-rca-70w-45417/


----------



## josco (Mar 14, 2015)

ese transformador esta bueno para una buena potencia, es un poco dificil regular tanto voltaje y amperaje. se disipa mucho calor. checa este dato esta muy bueno.saludos a colima!

http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.mx/2014/03/reductor-de-tension-para-amplificadores.html


----------



## EDUSTRIANI (Mar 14, 2015)

ok ... ese es el detalle mejor popuestas ya probadas... 
en este caso ese proyecto mejorado entrega mas wataje con mas amperaje..




pandacba dijo:


> En este foro no somos de amplitud de criterio, pero si queres tener dolor de cabeza hace algo de ese sitio, todo lo que hay en nuestro foro es mucho mejor que lo que hay en ese sitio, hay errores garrafales, todos los que han echo algo de alli han terminado en el foro pidiendo ayuda...
> El esquema que te propuse como referencia, esta recontraprobado, yo mismo he armado cantidades de esas placas, si sos cuidadoso y observador andan de una sin problema. Muchas de las que he armado se utilzan por oras en eventos y andan sin problemas, para que te des una idea hay andando de esas desde los 80's se hicieron miles en el pais precisamente por su buen rendimiento y lo robusto que es el amplificaodor, todo es cuestión de gusto.
> Si elegis un equipo de 50W que no es mala idea pero vas a tener que bajar mucho la tensión, para 50W fuente partida necesitas 36+36Vdc.
> Te mostre una posible fuente esa es de una variante que puse en foro hace un tiempo
> ...





asi es .. de echo tengo 2 trafos iguales... al medirlos hoy en la mañana me dan 108 volts  que se podria traducir a 100volts dado que la red en mi ciudad varia mucho ...

ese regulador de tension se ve bien  crees que aguante 5 amp?? bueno  no se  aun de cuanto amperaje son estos trafos pero los estve midiendo  con un puente rectificador y una resistencia  de 180 ohms y me dan 3.8 amp... dado que la resistenca no e la adecuada y el puente rectificador tampoco  yo creo que ha de estar dadnod uno 5 amperios y 8 forzado

ese regulador que sujieres tendre que montarlo con un buen disipador de calor?? o deplano lo junto al disipador de los tr que pondre... con su devido abanico de ventilacion ..





josco dijo:


> ese transformador esta bueno para una buena potencia, es un poco dificil regular tanto voltaje y amperaje. se disipa mucho calor. checa este dato esta muy bueno.saludos a colima!
> 
> http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.mx/2014/03/reductor-de-tension-para-amplificadores.html


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2015)

Falta objetividad al decir dispa mucho calor, ya que todo el tiempo no se utilza al máximo y menos si es para la casa, ya que de echo con uno de 50W por canal sobra, en el peor de los casos a mitad de potencia  esta alrededor de 500-600mA por canal asi que tomemos 1.2A para 15V de diferencia de 15-18W por canal en forma continua no es un gran calor para nada y de esa manera te permite que en pasajes de graves sean brillantes y nitidos ya que la fuente no fluctuara
Una poencia más grande tiene transistores más caros de salida disipadores más grandes y no tiene sentido hacer un equipo de 200W o mas para utilzarlo a menos de la cuarta parte.
Por otro lado para empezar es una potencia adecuada, no olvidar que a mayor potencia el parlante tiene que estar acorde ya que suelta un cable se produce un pico y si el parlante es chico alla fue.

Ese nivel de potencia es sobradamene adecuado y también tiene un coste adecuadoo y te aseguro que tendras una gran satisfacción.
Tengo un amigo que tiene un equipo de tres canales, 35 +35+50W en el central, se escucha espectacular y se puede disfrutar de buena música sin problemas

Te conviene montar la fuente como un modulo con sus didipadores y la parte de audio en otro disispador


----------



## EDUSTRIANI (Mar 16, 2015)

ok  pandacba.....
te cuento a ti y a la comunidad  lo que he echo hasta el momento ...
 me decidi a desmontar todo el contenido dentro del  modulo, no sin antes guardar las pcb dado que la idea es conservar el panel trasero con sus puertos como es las entradas de phono  auxiliar, mix bus, ca, y por supuesto  la salidas hacia las bocinas  dado que ya están estos orificios conservarlos y no hacer modificaciones.




una vez desmontado casi todo a excepcion del previo, ubique donde iría el trafo   y medir  el espacio que me quedaría para montar la pcb,  el previo planeo haerlo de igual manera del mismo tamaño del original para aprovechar lo orificios delanteros ... dejaría este previo pero no me satisface como tal, solo trae una ecualización estilo baxandall, un solo pot  que regula si quieres mas graves o mas aguda la señal, y los otros pots  controlan el volumen de 2 entradas.   aunque este amplificador podría ir acompañado de  una mixer y asi  conectar  mis instrumentos, pues una preamplificacion extra y ecualización no esta de mas si es que quiero conectarle un ipod o una pc para las fiestas con la familia.

aqui el interior con el  trafo.




como podran observar el trafo es echo en mi pais y data del año 1986 de hace 31 años y nunca se ha usado.


he aqui parte del panel 




y bueno  otra vez nuestro trafo .... no tengo idea de cuantos amperios  da pero  si estoy seguro que mas de 5 amp. si los da... alguen que sepa como checar cuanto amperaje seria?   por aqui encontre uns videos de como medir el amperaje  conectandole un puente rectificador y una resistencia  a 25 wats  creo yo que de 10 ohms... no recuerdo .. el caso es que no cuento con dicha resistencia ni con un rectificador  bastante elevado ,  aparte mi multimetro es de gancho y solo mide amperaje directo y no  alterno... alguien sabra con referencia a la medidas del enbobinado si se puede saber el amperaje o por lo menos un aproximado ?  esto me va servir para  poder elejir en definitiva  que  amplificador usare..




trafo de  50+50volts.(otro inconveniente ya que rectificado y filtrad me daria 1.41 veces alrededor de 70volts. y  los amplificadores que panda me recoienda manejan 50. asi que  ocupare montarle un  modulo  regulador a lo cual me disipe 20 volts.  espero que no genere muco calor .....


les paso las medidas  del trafo para que se den una idea de lo  grande que es, las placas de hierro midel  9.5cm x 8 cm y de espesor todas ellas son de 5 cm. el enbobinado llega ha hacer 9 cm de diametro, es un buen trafo  con un peso bastante decente .. si alguien sabe (a ojo de buen cubero..como dicen en mi pais) de cuantos amperios es.. se les agradeceria


----------



## EDUSTRIANI (Mar 18, 2015)

estuve testeando el amperaje... ya que tuve qu ecomprar un multimetro que me midiera  amperaje  directo ya que el que tengo es de amperaje alterno..

conecte un puente rectificador a la salida del trafo y a su vez una resistencia de 1.2 ohms a 7 wats al positivo y medi corriente en los dos puntos... cual fue mi sorpresa que   la corriente es mucha .. mi tester economico mide hasta 10 amp. y me marcaba 15 amperios.. no dure mas testeando porque  temia que dañara el tester ...  pero al parecer estan muy sobrados en aperaje.

ahr abien  estos transformadores son a 100 voltios.. osea 50+50  mi intencion es usar el tda7293 el cual tiene un voltaje maximo +-50 directos.. si construimos una fuente parttida con este voltaje  me dara alrededor de 70volts.

la idea es aprovechar este  transformador.. proponian un regulador pero el amperaje que maneja es de maximo 5 amp. y estos trafos andan sobrados.. alguien porpone lguna idea??? se me ocurrio solo usar el tap central el cual me da 50 volts he implementar alguna fuente que me convierta de un voltaje simple a fuente partida sin usar lso tres cables del trafo solo el tap y un extremo ... y despues regularla  para obtener unos 48 voltios.


y aprovechando  los trafos con tanto amperaje ... se armaria un sistema de 4 canales  par conectar 2 parantes medios con tweter y 2 subwoofers...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2015)

EDUSTRIANI dijo:


> conecte un puente rectificador a la salida del trafo y a su vez una resistencia de 1.2 ohms a 7 wats al positivo y medi corriente en los dos puntos... cual fue mi sorpresa que la corriente es mucha .. mi tester economico mide hasta 10 amp. y me marcaba 15 amperios....


 
Mediste simultaneamente el voltaje que entregaba la fuente cargada con 1,2 Ohms ?¿?¿


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 18, 2015)

puedes pasarte por aqui:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ojados-transformador-regulador-1094/#post4385
 o mejor:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/#post125159


----------



## EDUSTRIANI (Mar 19, 2015)

no, medi e amperaje entre los bornes negativo y la resistencia  conectada al positivo . dandome 15 amp. a su vez medi mas trasformadores  y segun su nomenclatura daban  lo mismo de la medicion 


hice esto :








DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mediste simultaneamente el voltaje que entregaba la fuente cargada con 1,2 Ohms ?¿?¿


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2015)

A ver si empezamos de nuevo , estás midiendo mal , se puede considerar cómo la corriente máxima que puede entregar un transformador , cuando su tensión nominal no caiga por debajo de un 15 %.

Si pongo en corto un transformador de 40 V , obtendré 150 Amperes a 3 V de salida , eso no  quierde decir que ese transformador entregue normalmente los 150 Amperes , sino que los entrega bajo la condición de cortocircuito , tiempo de vida del transformador . . . 4 segundos.

Así que debes rehacer las medidas tomando también la tensión y compararla con la tensión en vacío.


----------



## EDUSTRIANI (Mar 19, 2015)

en si no esta corto.... por l aresistencia la cual empieza a calentary el puente de diodos..curiosamente tengo unos trafos los cuales te indican su amperaje y si me marca el amperaje el tester bajo este mismo metodo




DOSMETROS dijo:


> A ver si empezamos de nuevo , estás midiendo mal , se puede considerar cómo la corriente máxima que puede entregar un transformador , cuando su tensión nominal no caiga por debajo de un 15 %.
> 
> Si pongo en corto un transformador de 40 V , obtendré 150 Amperes a 3 V de salida , eso no  quierde decir que ese transformador entregue normalmente los 150 Amperes , sino que los entrega bajo la condición de cortocircuito , tiempo de vida del transformador . . . 4 segundos.
> 
> Así que debes rehacer las medidas tomando también la tensión y compararla con la tensión en vacío.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2015)

¿ Para que preguntas en el Foro , si te encaprichás en lo que vos crees *y está mal* , y no ois razones ?  

*La máxima corriente que se le puede extraer a un transformador es aquella que a los sumo le haga caer la tensión en un 15 % .*

*No  sirve hacerle esas pruebas de "casi cortocircuito"*  *Así que debes medir su voltaje en vacío y bajo carga para que la prueba sea satisfactoria.*


----------



## EDUSTRIANI (Mar 20, 2015)

No me encapricho .. simplemente digo que no esta corto .. como decias.. ahora dices que esta en casi corto .. para mi el echo de que tenga una resistencia ya no esta corto sino con carga..  ahor abien lo que posteo es tambien para  que me corrijan ... se acepta enseñanza....mas no se acepto egocentrismo.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Para que preguntas en el Foro , si te encaprichás en lo que vos crees *y está mal* , y no ois razones ?
> 
> *La máxima corriente que se le puede extraer a un transformador es aquella que a los sumo le haga caer la tensión en un 15 % .*
> 
> *No  sirve hacerle esas pruebas de "casi cortocircuito"*  *Así que debes medir su voltaje en vacío y bajo carga para que la prueba sea satisfactoria.*


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2015)

Tenes un error de concepto, no se hacen pruebas con cargas arbitrarias
Si un transformador a 12V entrega 3A debere ensayarlo con una carga de 4W y midiendo la corriente y la tensión a la vez, si la tensión esta dentro del 10% como máx un 15% indica que el transformador esta denro de los  parámetros que para nuestro caso un 10% nos arrojaria 10.8V y para un 15% por lo tanto deberiamos medir 10.2 esto se considera una prueba para carga nominal
para un transformador que deba entregar 42 a 5A deberia utilzarse una R de 8.4 ohms
la diferencia de la tensión en vacío y con carga nominal nos permite obtener el porcentaje de regulación del transformador


----------



## EDUSTRIANI (Mar 20, 2015)

Perfecto Pandacba muchas gracias ..... V/A=R, pero aqui estoy suponiendo que es de 5 amp. pero por cuestión de volumen  tanto del embobinado y del núcleo creo que es como de 8 a 10 amp ...

osea que estaremos a expensas del supuesto amperaje del  transformador?  . si hago esta prueba con una resistencia de 4.2 Ω y a su vez el voltaje no baja pordebajo del 15% estaremos hablando de un transformador de  de 10 amp.....???

entonces mi suposicion es que el transformador puede ser de desde 8 amp a 10amp o   15amp... entonces tendre que comprar una resistencia de cada valor segun el calculo para hacer las pruebas y en la que el voltaje se mantenga sin perdida o la perdida no rebase el 15% sera la ideal? 



pandacba dijo:


> Tenes un error de concepto, no se hacen pruebas con cargas arbitrarias
> Si un transformador a 12V entrega 3A debere ensayarlo con una carga de 4W y midiendo la corriente y la tensión a la vez, si la tensión esta dentro del 10% como máx un 15% indica que el transformador esta denro de los  parámetros que para nuestro caso un 10% nos arrojaria 10.8V y para un 15% por lo tanto deberiamos medir 10.2 esto se considera una prueba para carga nominal
> para un transformador que deba entregar 42 a 5A deberia utilzarse una R de 8.4 ohms
> la diferencia de la tensión en vacío y con carga nominal nos permite obtener el porcentaje de regulación del transformador


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2015)

Exactamente, ojo cuando son fuente partida a veces se especifica como corriente total otras veces por cada rama


----------



## EDUSTRIANI (Mar 26, 2015)

como ya dije sera casi casi de recicle ... he encontrado unos transistores 2  mj11033 y 1 mj11032... alguien tendra  algun diagrama para  hacer un  amplificador con estos transistores??


----------



## pandacba (Mar 27, 2015)

Son ON o Motorola?


----------



## EDUSTRIANI (Mar 27, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Son ON o Motorola?


 
 motorola...............................

muy bueno ese circuito panda..... hay diferencia por el uso de transistores diferentes?? tu circuito usa los 28 y 29 t yo tengo los 32 y 33..... cuanto amperaje consumiran? y que voltajes son los maximos con los que lo puedo alimentar


----------



## pandacba (Mar 27, 2015)

Los tuyos son más grandes te dejo la hoja de datso para que cotejes


----------

